

Lisp and the Jedi Masters - macmac
http://tagide.com/blog/2014/10/jedi-masters/

======
macmac
Staying with the Star Wars theme here is a great quote:

On Mutation and Programming: Assignment leads to mutation. Mutation leads to
pointers. Pointers lead to suffering! \- Anton van Straaten

